# anyone knows any totally free software to convert CDA into mp3  ?



## reddragon (Sep 6, 2006)

anyone knows any totally free software to convert CDA into mp3  ?

I see all shareware . but I need a freeware .


----------



## ilugd (Sep 6, 2006)

any ripping software
Windows media player 11, dbpoweramp, audiograbber and more
just google for freeware ripping software


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 6, 2006)

Try QcdPlayer .. You can save as Mp3Pro too with Qcd ..


----------



## Stalker (Sep 6, 2006)

if u have nero 6 installed, u can try the wav editor.
otherwise use audiograbber, WMP 11 etc


----------



## 56561 (Sep 6, 2006)

thats a good suggstion STALKER ,


----------



## Ch@0s (Sep 8, 2006)

The best ripping software around is Exact Audio Copy (EAC for short) by miles... I mean miles. You can make out the difference between WAV files ripped by EAC and other cd rippers easily if you have the right equipment. For compressing, just download the latest build of lame. All other commercial progs use it anyway .


----------



## ranjikvp (Sep 8, 2006)

Ch@0s thanks for that suggestion man, this is good. Thanks
*www.exactaudiocopy.de/


----------



## romeo_8693 (Sep 8, 2006)

the best and the ultimate in the business:RAZORLAME....it rocks and its opensource....


----------



## cosx (Oct 5, 2006)

a totally free s/w to rip cd audio to mp3 is 
CD Ex
here it is ::
"hxxp://sourceforge.net/projects/cdexos/"


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 5, 2006)

even windows media player will do that


----------



## Tanmay (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah man Media Player 10 or 11 will be able to do that.

Follow this : *tinyurl.com/4kywq


----------

